# Flow NX2 opinions/questions



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't the Rulers have that footprint shrink tech in the sole? You seem to be on the cusp in my opinion. 

If you want Flows get Flows, just make sure you 100% dial them in before getting on snow, that's where most peoples frustration comes from. 

Only downside I can mention besides powder is that heavy wet snow does tend to build up inside the binding, spray them down with windex or something before you go ride so the snow is less likely to stick.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a number of pairs of NX2's from the past couple of years, but none with the hybrid strap. I have been very happy with the "standard" strap.

Agree with BA. You are on the cusp size wise and my hunch is that you would be best to get the medium size, but make sure you open them up to the "back" position. ( NX2's generally ship in the smaller of the two settings. You will have to adjust both the heel cup back and the cable back. No big deal, you do it once and you are done for life.)

Again, agree 100 % with BA regarding the setup. Take the time to get them dialed in on the carpet in your living room and you will have only very minor tweaks when you get to the hill.

Being not so young anymore, I love the "flip and rip" aspect of Flows. :yahoo:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Am looking into some Flows to speed up the process at the top of the slopes. Ya, I know, people can strap in standing up with regular, but not me and at my age while I won't get all that much more limber I can throw money at the problem :hairy:
> 
> So it looks like I can grab some NX2s for around $180. Any reason not to go with these? I'm guessing they are a medium flex which I think is fine for me. I currently have some Burton Customs which seem to be doing fine by me. I'm neither extreme in the park or hauling ass.
> 
> ...


Size 8 is really close, my son has size 9 women's boots which puts him at edge of medium or large. and I just got him a medium flows as the large ones which I have barely fit, and there were gaps. I would order both sizes and try them on. Then send one back. As 8 is the borderline size depending on boot footprint. If using medium then. Make sure to bring heelcup back to accomadate the boot, See video on flow website.

For NE most likely you will not need to use traditional entry, but nx2 can handle both. I rarely use traditional way, unless I am at. Large incline and strapping in. 
As far as hybrid. My opinion is hybrid > fusion. I own both and rarely use fusion as I feel hybrid is more responsive.

sopme other notes on flow. If you are goofy rider like me and right handed. The clipping in is a bit awkward at first since my dominant hand want to do the locking of the heel cup. Regular riders and right handedness have it a bit easier. That being said, I still don't want traditional bindings. You will definitely like the nx2.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a pair of of Fows and as BA said dialed in a must... IMO some boots seem to work better


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

I definitely recommend giving the Flow bindings a shot. Definitely not for everyone, but I love mine. I use them almost exclusively for midwest riding, will occasionally toss a traditional binding on for trips out West, but the last time I didn't even bother doing that.

One suggestion if you've been pretty happy with the Burton Customs would be to look at Flow's "The Five" binding, or maybe the "Fuse". NX2 is going to be a fair amount stiffer than your Customs. I guess I'd probably say Fuse, mainly because you still get their "NASTY" strap feature, which is nice for getting in and out of the bindings and still maintaining a pretty locked-in feel.

Rob


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

4 Pairs of flows here currently, just ordered another 2 sets of NX2 but i do keep a set of K2 Auto Ever bindings for powder riding... 

Not that i get much powder..!

I love the setup on the flow, the NX2 are so easy for me to setup now, as all the steps are the same model and size, it is as simple as just looking at a set already set up and copying, and i don't need to tweak as a result...!

I think i am spoilt, but i really am lazy when it comes to having boards and not wanting to change bindings all the time, so overtime i buy a board i just get another set of flows as they work for me...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, just looked it up and indeed the Rulers do have shrinkage, this being the only time that shrinkage is a good thing. So that puts me at around a size 7 footprint according to the website. Looks like mediums should do the trick.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Fusion over Hybrid is your other answer. 95% of the power and response comes from the top strap on the Hybrids anyway. The toe cap was more of a response to the people complaining Flow didn't have a toe cap rather than an addition to performance. The toe cap can also can sit odd on your boot, they adjusted that a couple times since the release of the Hybrid strap but still just no reason to go for it over the traditional strap.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, didn't notice the Fuse GT. My customs seem just fine. To be honest I don't have enough experience with the spectrum of softness so tend to just go middle of the road. Current board i a carbon credit, eventually upgrading to probably a riders choice. Going into really my second year I'm thinking the Fuse may be a little better choice as I have no complains on my Customs performance.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wear 8.5 DC Lynx and can wear a large, but much prefer mediums. Get mediums. 

Fuse is the mid flex binding. NX2s are a stiffer more supportive binding, they are awesome and mine actually spent most of their time this season on softer park boards, but for next year they will likely go to my all mountain/pow deck.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Am looking into some Flows to speed up the process at the top of the slopes. Ya, I know, people can strap in standing up with regular, but not me and at my age while I won't get all that much more limber I can throw money at the problem :hairy:
> 
> So it looks like I can grab some NX2s for around $180. Any reason not to go with these? I'm guessing they are a medium flex which I think is fine for me. I currently have some Burton Customs which seem to be doing fine by me. I'm neither extreme in the park or hauling ass.
> 
> ...


Not only does the deep snow sometimes clog em up.

If you're put in a really weird position, from a wipeout or what have you?

You could have an incredibly hard time getting out of that spot.

Snow you can push out of the way.
Trees, you can not.

One thing I do really like about Flow bindiongs.

You can throw your board over your shoulder, walk to the lift.
Lean forward, dropping the board without touching it

This is it right here, ready? Haha


Slide your front foot in, use your back foot to pull up & lock the highback.

ALL WITHOUT PUTTING YOUR COFFEE DOWN.

This little trick really doesn't get used much.
Mostly the first walk up to the chair, that's about it.
But when, it's freezing or your super hungover, it's the cats ass, haha


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Did you eat paint chips as a child or live next to or under high tension power lines?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Did you eat paint chips as a child or live next to or under high tension power lines?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

f00bar said:


>


I can sell you mine if you want. NX2-GT. Barely used. Same size as you. Don't even think about the larges.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

The hybrid strap is more responsive. I have both also. Both work fine but I have only ridden with the fusion set up once since purchasing the hybrids.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ended up with some Fuse GT fusions from Wired. I think a little bit softer binding is a better match for me currently.

Thanks for the input all!


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

*Anybody know where to buy the FLOW Strap Conversion Kit*

Hello All,

Does anybody know where to buy the FLOW *Hybrid* Strap Conversion Kit? (I have 2015 Flow NX2's).. 

Flow's website seems to sell for 99$ them but one can't actually add it to the Shopping cart (not sure if it's out of stock)..

Flow Strap Conversion Kit Snowboard Accessories - Winter 2016-17 | Flow.com

Any of the flow dealer sells this?

I contacted Flow through their site about two weeks ago, and not one response (looks like Pryde Group America's is the one handling their Customer Service)..


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

try calling wiredsports he us a bigtime flow dealer. the other big ones are backcountry and evo. but i would try wired first

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks, bought 3 snowboards from wired in the past - PM'd them and will see if they sell it.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

I got Flow NX2's and was wondering if one can rotate the support panel / high back so that it's parallel with the heel edge (like on burtons?)

The screws for the "support panel" only goes up and down. Looks like the highback can only be adjusted front and rear (boot size) but not really for rotation.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

they dont rotate

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Funks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anybody know where to buy the FLOW *Hybrid* Strap Conversion Kit? (I have 2015 Flow NX2's)..
> 
> ...


Just an UPDATE - Flow is now selling the strap conversion kits on their website. I currently have the Fusion Power Strap, will try out the Hybrid's and see how they feel.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

For the guys using the Hybrid Strap, is one supposed to be using it as an actual toe cap? 

It doesn't seem to work as good as the Fusion Strap for me, gotta fiddle with the top cap part (lifting it up every time to get it on top my toe every time I snap up).


----------



## GTDad (Feb 25, 2018)

Funks said:


> For the guys using the Hybrid Strap, is one supposed to be using it as an actual toe cap?
> 
> It doesn't seem to work as good as the Fusion Strap for me, gotta fiddle with the top cap part (lifting it up every time to get it on top my toe every time I snap up).


it would interesting to try hybrid strap on front foot and fusion on rear...


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

They do rotate, there is slots inside the SupportPanel that can slide and rotate, and the screws add up&down adjustment. So can go all 4 directions 





Funks said:


> I got Flow NX2's and was wondering if one can rotate the support panel / high back so that it's parallel with the heel edge (like on burtons?)
> 
> The screws for the "support panel" only goes up and down. Looks like the highback can only be adjusted front and rear (boot size) but not really for rotation.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Not sure if I'm gonna get blasted for this but if your primary reason is convenience are the new burton step ons an option? 

I have never the a pair of flows so I can't comment but I think the new step ons are worth a demo if you go to a mountain that has them.


----------

